# Owning land?



## rusty

A little rant,

Hey guys, been on and off the road for 10 years now. Seeing new places, meeting amazing people and experiencing new cultures. Always at the bottom of this travel I've been searching for a place to exist whether its a minute, a night or a month. In my wandering I've found that I'm not alone in this. 

Ive discovered recently, the times ive been content, if not close to something they call happy, with my living situation. Its been in encampments, political occupations, or visiting faerie sancturies. 

By political occupation, i mean squats, occupy, standing rock etc.

I firmly believe in housing as a right and not a privledge, yet i still find myself homeless and wandering. Living off the "help" of others that have adjusted well to this society.

I want to have somewhere to go back to, a place myself and others can find refuge from this insane reality. Im told owning land, is a solution. To me its seems a trap, another problem another bill, something i can still lose at any moment reguardless of the size of the paper that says i "own" it.

I struggle with this. Will i really never have a place to exist unless i own land? Will i be able to live free on that land? Or just be dragged back into a system that oppresses me to work to pay for some empty promise?

Ill likely head back to Slab City while i contemplate this..

If anyone on here has successfully aquired land in any way and set up alternative housing, without getting fucked with by the government and adding to their troubles, please reach out and let me know this is possible. I read a lot of hopeful threads of spots starting or being planned, but then nothing..

Thanks guys<3


----------



## Tude

check out some of the off grid groups (search off grid) on facebook - I'm on a few and while some have their retirement homes on there and are all solar powered etc etc - there are others who have a "tiny home" on a few acres of land they call their own and live on what they make - they raise chickens, may have a pig, have some goats, garden - most solar panel - others start out without electricity - then there is water and "bathroom" time. I would love to do this and have talked to several who have. Plus we may also have some resources here (not sure) that are in our Library (links at the top of this site). And good luck!!!


----------



## Dahloaf223

rusty said:


> A little rant,
> 
> Hey guys, been on and off the road for 10 years now. Seeing new places, meeting amazing people and experiencing new cultures. Always at the bottom of this travel I've been searching for a place to exist whether its a minute, a night or a month. In my wandering I've found that I'm not alone in this.
> 
> Ive discovered recently, the times ive been content, if not close to something they call happy, with my living situation. Its been in encampments, political occupations, or visiting faerie sancturies.
> 
> By political occupation, i mean squats, occupy, standing rock etc.
> 
> I firmly believe in housing as a right and not a privledge, yet i still find myself homeless and wandering. Living off the "help" of others that have adjusted well to this society.
> 
> I want to have somewhere to go back to, a place myself and others can find refuge from this insane reality. Im told owning land, is a solution. To me its seems a trap, another problem another bill, something i can still lose at any moment reguardless of the size of the paper that says i "own" it.
> 
> I struggle with this. Will i really never have a place to exist unless i own land? Will i be able to live free on that land? Or just be dragged back into a system that oppresses me to work to pay for some empty promise?
> 
> Ill likely head back to Slab City while i contemplate this..
> 
> If anyone on here has successfully aquired land in any way and set up alternative housing, without getting fucked with by the government and adding to their troubles, please reach out and let me know this is possible. I read a lot of hopeful threads of spots starting or being planned, but then nothing..
> 
> Thanks guys<3


It's very possible. Personally I feel the same way and like having a spot for a home base. I think if it as a back up plan and investment. 
The best way to do it is to know what resources you have that can help meet your needs once you are on a peice of land, like eBay, craft, freelance work, fixing cars. Also just growing food or harvesting water. 
Different areas of the country, especially Western states have laxed or even know building ordinances. Land and tax are cheaper too. I know az taxes are super low. 
Also make friends with your neighbors, get rides into town, supplies, knowledge, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

hey i acquired land pretty luckiley from my parents divorce a few years ago and they both agreeably parted with it and so then my dad sold it to me for 5000 dollars, more money than ive had in years and i had to work two kind of shitty part time jobs to oay him off. anywho. my place is a 12x12 off grid and mostly recycled homestead. It attached to the ground on 6x6s so I got in trouble for not having proper shitting facility and have to put in a tank. total of it all, permit and such is about 700 bucks. But if not attached, tipi or camper you can probably get away with less. some places in oregon and washington are okay with like a covered hole. . . i love my place and taxes are dirt cheap to live and I remain calling it a "camp" not residence. I had a pack animal for a month or so and still no issues. shitter want even in yet and still isnt when i was there 3 months in summer. im on the west coast till spring but willbe back and give my sometimes employer and friend some weed to dig my privy hole. good luck


----------



## rusty

Tatanka said:


> hey i acquired land pretty luckiley from my parents divorce a few years ago and they both agreeably parted with it and so then my dad sold it to me for 5000 dollars, more money than ive had in years and i had to work two kind of shitty part time jobs to oay him off. anywho. my place is a 12x12 off grid and mostly recycled homestead. It attached to the ground on 6x6s so I got in trouble for not having proper shitting facility and have to put in a tank. total of it all, permit and such is about 700 bucks. But if not attached, tipi or camper you can probably get away with less. some places in oregon and washington are okay with like a covered hole. . . i love my place and taxes are dirt cheap to live and I remain calling it a "camp" not residence. I had a pack animal for a month or so and still no issues. shitter want even in yet and still isnt when i was there 3 months in summer. im on the west coast till spring but willbe back and give my sometimes employer and friend some weed to dig my privy hole. good luck



Thats sick, what part of the us are you in? Seems location is crucial on the getting fucked with level. Yea its good 2 kno the codes for structures, like building something like a shed to crash in. So long as it doesnt have a foundation or exceed a certain amount of sq ft. What kind of pack animal did u have? Always wanted a mule myself.


----------



## rusty

Tude said:


> check out some of the off grid groups (search off grid) on facebook - I'm on a few and while some have their retirement homes on there and are all solar powered etc etc - there are others who have a "tiny home" on a few acres of land they call their own and live on what they make - they raise chickens, may have a pig, have some goats, garden - most solar panel - others start out without electricity - then there is water and "bathroom" time. I would love to do this and have talked to several who have. Plus we may also have some resources here (not sure) that are in our Library (links at the top of this site). And good luck!!!


Not on the fb. But thanks for the recommendation. Electric seems nice but not crucial. Ive seen a lot of peeps work off a generator when getting started. I guess its about if someones going to come around and be like "hey you gotta get on the grid" or "shitting in a hole is a public saftey hazard!" Lol etc etc.


----------



## Laski North

Don't own land myself, but I live in Alaska and I know many people who have bought land that they legally own forever and I hear that Alaska is one of the best place's to do such a thing because there's so much rural terrain and unbought land. Most of my friends who own land have bought acres and acres of natural land in the middle of nowhere and just planted a trailer or camper there to settle.


----------



## junkpolecat99

What region do you prefer living at? Have you ever been to the Dancing Rabbit place in Missouri? One of my high school buddies is building his own house on their land trust. If you decide that you might be interested in Michigan, there is a lot of cheap land in Flint and it's a pretty cool place with a good music scene - or Detroit too. I would like to start some sort of cooperative that's similar to the University of Chicago's cooperative network that takes non-students and people of all ages. It could be a hostel as well. Those are my ideas and goals.

Here is a link for the Gennessee County Land Bank where you can buy property or houses for only $100: http://www.thelandbank.org/residential.asp


----------



## Dahloaf223

Laski North said:


> Don't own land myself, but I live in Alaska and I know many people who have bought land that they legally own forever and I hear that Alaska is one of the best place's to do such a thing because there's so much rural terrain and unbought land. Most of my friends who own land have bought acres and acres of natural land in the middle of nowhere and just planted a trailer or camper there to settle.


Alaska is my next stop. I think their is a lot going on up there. I'm into mineral claims too, and it's like the holy grail of states to get one. Haven't ever done paperwork on one yet though. Even though AZ is an okay state to work one. If you have a car you could stay on it too if you were actively mining.


----------



## rusty

junkpolecat99 said:


> What region do you prefer living at? Have you ever been to the Dancing Rabbit place in Missouri? One of my high school buddies is building his own house on their land trust. If you decide that you might be interested in Michigan, there is a lot of cheap land in Flint and it's a pretty cool place with a good music scene - or Detroit too. I would like to start some sort of cooperative that's similar to the University of Chicago's cooperative network that takes non-students and people of all ages. It could be a hostel as well. Those are my ideas and goals.
> 
> Here is a link for the Gennessee County Land Bank where you can buy property or houses for only $100: http://www.thelandbank.org/residential.asp



I've seen a bunch of undeveloped land (what i usually look at) on govdeals.com and the like for 100$ but they are usually tax sale, and not and actual title for the land. As far as michigan i guess theyre just really trying to get people to move into those homes theyre demolishing everyday, which is good. Seems someone would have to move in and borrow loads of money from the bank to fix em up. You live in flint? Hows that working out for people, do you know anyone whos aquired a house this way?

Thanks for letting me know about the dancing rabbit, ive never been to an ecovillage before, ive heard about them through wwoofing but im def interested in checking them out. A very useful point in the right direction.

Let me know how your co op planning goes, ive stayed at a few chill hostels, and always wanted to incorporate that model into different warehouses ive lived. Even ifs just have a room full of bunk beds. I want to see more beds for travelers in ours cities either cheap or for work trade, and community kitchens too. So much time spent looking for a wifi, an outlet, a public bathroom, a place to chill. Its ridiculous to have to pay to exist, every single place you go. Hah ranting again


----------



## Deleted member 2626

My place is in Northern pa decently desolate country loads of public land. We built my place using a generator. I don't use vehicles much anymore but at the time I hauled lumber with my grandpas trailer and my dad brought up his work van with some tools. Had a donkey. I just go without wifi and all that. I go to library or a village bar and download movies or reading material. Place doesn't care anyway. As well use a little self contained phone solar charger. Even charge my tablet on it which takes a whole day of good sun. I


----------



## junkpolecat99

I've never been to a homeless shelter or an ecovillage either. I've had trouble with hostels and cooperatives, getting kicked out for petty or no reason at all. It's hard. So, if I had the money I would like to help other people out like me that maybe are having a hard time or are a bit of an outcast. If I was better at planning and coordinating and had personal networking and business skills, I could probably make the cooperative thing happen much easier and with less funds.

But I have to say as being new to this website - it's encouraging to meet intelligent people that want to live alternative lifestyles but also make some changes. Good ideas sometimes spread based on word of mouth and setting a good example. So many Americans don't even know what a hostel or cooperative is - and it's nice to open their mind and worldview. The first step is probably to apply for the cooperatives at the U of Chicago to get my foot in the door but it is likely pretty competitive to get in.
My favorite thing about cooperatives is that it makes your life much more fulfilling. Not only do you get to live in a efficient, social atmosphere with lots of things to do, you conveniently live with friends that have similar interests and you can collaborate with.


----------



## junkpolecat99

Can you explain the difference between tax sale and a title to the land, please?


----------



## rusty

junkpolecat99 said:


> Can you explain the difference between tax sale and a title to the land, please?



If i knew the difference id be rich. I had a lawyer try to explain it to me once. He barely understood it himself. There are special lawyers and special layers of bull shit you have to go through to get a property through a tax deed. But heres what im referring to https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=3249&acctid=5389


----------



## mouse

rusty said:


> I want to have somewhere to go back to, a place myself and others can find refuge from this insane reality. Im told owning land, is a solution. To me its seems a trap, another problem another bill, something i can still lose at any moment reguardless of the size of the paper that says i "own" it.



Real property (land and any improvements) is a lever which governments can and will use to extract revenue.

One can "own" a parcel of land free and clear but:

fail to pay tribute (ie, property taxes) to the local entitiy and the property can be seized and auctioned. When the mafia does this it is called "extortion"; "Nice coupla acres you got there. It'd be a shame if anything happened to it."

Use it in a manner of your choosing, like off-grid living, and be fined for breaking arbitrary and authoritarian zoning laws
fail to develop it to its highest economic (tax-generating) level and the state can name its own price to buy it by force (eminent domain)
piss off the local law/govt and get it seized under civil asset forfeiture with no charges being leveled, no evidence presented, nothing
At this moment I am sitting on a parcel of land which has been "owned" by my family since the 1970s. My life plans used to revolve around this land. I still love the land but am no longer under the illusion that it affords me any real protection.


----------



## tempest4two

I live in Sierra Blanca, TX. The land here is primitive but workable. It goes for around 450-700 an acre in 20 acre tracts starting at $99 a month. We only have 2 rules as far as county codes and contracts go. No swine and a permanent structure must have an inspected septic tank. Beyond that you can pretty much build what and how you want. Even our county attorney built his house in adobe. Many put or build sheds to stay in. Others like myself are using aircrete, cob, pallets, yurts.......


----------



## junkpolecat99

tempest4two said:


> I live in Sierra Blanca, TX. The land here is primitive but workable. It goes for around 450-700 an acre in 20 acre tracts starting at $99 a month. We only have 2 rules as far as county codes and contracts go. No swine and a permanent structure must have an inspected septic tank. Beyond that you can pretty much build what and how you want. Even our county attorney built his house in adobe. Many put or build sheds to stay in. Others like myself are using aircrete, cob, pallets, yurts.......



A town of 500? I gotta see this place.


----------



## tempest4two

junkpolecat99 said:


> A town of 500? I gotta see this place.


Lol I live 12 miles from town. Only 18 families in my whole valley. Soon to be 19 as friends are arriving tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## mouse

junkpolecat99 said:


> A town of 500? I gotta see this place.



The town where I am currently living (and building out my van) has roughly 700 people.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

If you haven't used your student loans yet, go to a cheap college and get the maximum loan package you can get. Then get it disbursed in cash and use that to buy land outright, get on income based repayment, and as long as you make less than 10k a year (legally), your monthly payment on the loans will be zero. Grab some credit cards too, while you're at it.. then drop off the grid


----------



## marmar

Hillbilly Castro said:


> If you haven't used your student loans yet, go to a cheap college and get the maximum loan package you can get. Then get it disbursed in cash and use that to buy land outright, get on income based repayment, and as long as you make less than 10k a year (legally), your monthly payment on the loans will be zero. Grab some credit cards too, while you're at it.. then drop off the grid


Any specific advice on how to get maximum loan package in a cheap college? Because with the one I tried, it looked like the whole tuition would be covered and sent directly to college, bypassing my hands.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

marmar said:


> Any specific advice on how to get maximum loan package in a cheap college? Because with the one I tried, it looked like the whole tuition would be covered and sent directly to college, bypassing my hands.



Not sure what the situation was for you, but I make zero dollars legally each year, file tax independent, am homeless, and can potentially get EOP (NYS's educational opportunity program) at 4 year SUNY's which gives you extra grants and loans. I found, when I was in EOP with no loans at SUNY Plattsburgh, I still had about six hundred bucks left in grants, and called the bursar about it. She said I can get it in cash, check, or (by default I believe) let it roll over for next semester. The official purpose of FAFSA and the loans and grants it applies you for is not just to cover tuition but also the ambiguous "living expenses". Say to the bursar, "I need my loans for living expenses // to pay my rent" and you have a legitimate reason to get that cash out. Shit, kids I used to know were buying Land Rovers and new rifles and tons of booze with that money... I drank a handle of gin a day practically on what I was allowed..

If you try to get it again, make sure 4 things:
1. Be as poor as humanly possible a year in advance
2. Go to a school in your state of residence
3. Make sure all parties concerned with your finances know you'll be using your loans for living expenses
4. Make sure you only pay tuition and as few other fees as possible. No meal plan, no housing, no gym - and make sure before you apply that your school will be the cheapest possible.


----------



## creature

south east of Delano, CA..
2.5 acres..

been barking about this shit since 2011..

if i ever get the fuck out to sea, i will give it to you (whoever)..
; )

from the pre east jesus meltdown bullshit:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/...pre-apocalyptic-world.10228/page-2#post-80085

*i just came off of a start-up commune that is having a hella hard time..
members are down to zero, except for the owner, which sucks...

i'm now busted, but i dumped about $12,000 into the fucking place, only to see squat (& i don't mean planet) for it.

worked my ass off, too.. typically unpaid (of course) 8 hour days working on equipment & farm chores, when other folks had a hard time just doing their obligatory 2 hrs a day...

plus, because i put up 4k in cash for starters, i was supposed to be able to just park my fucking bus & write...
..........
my background is in surveying and civil engineering. 26 years. strong technical skills, strong mechanical skills.

very good fabrication skills, but i do not weld.

51 years old, but as far as performance goes, i operate on a level at least 20 years younger than that, and that's no bullshit.

i have 2.5 unused, desert ridden acres near delano, CA, that i have yet to see, and may fucking bury myself there, eventually... however...

i'm looking for a community to participate in.. that means park my bus & take care of my crap & work to keep shit going...

it may even mean, if possible, finding a job with an engineering firm & sending cash into the home kitty..
..........
i am, by far, an ocean creature, but the desert has waves of its own..

looking for compassionate, sharing people who know how hard the work of fairness is, and know that people whom love fairness are people whom love what we would be, if we were simple enough to to need no more than what takes from no one else...

anyways, just an introduction.. may never ask for permission to enter, but if i do, my hands will be in the dirt as soon as i am past you door.

good peace,

john

*


----------



## marmar

Hillbilly Castro said:


> Not sure what the situation was for you, but I make zero dollars legally each year, file tax independent, am homeless, and can potentially get EOP (NYS's educational opportunity program) at 4 year SUNY's which gives you extra grants and loans. I found, when I was in EOP with no loans at SUNY Plattsburgh, I still had about six hundred bucks left in grants, and called the bursar about it. She said I can get it in cash, check, or (by default I believe) let it roll over for next semester. The official purpose of FAFSA and the loans and grants it applies you for is not just to cover tuition but also the ambiguous "living expenses". Say to the bursar, "I need my loans for living expenses // to pay my rent" and you have a legitimate reason to get that cash out. Shit, kids I used to know were buying Land Rovers and new rifles and tons of booze with that money... I drank a handle of gin a day practically on what I was allowed..
> 
> If you try to get it again, make sure 4 things:
> 1. Be as poor as humanly possible a year in advance
> 2. Go to a school in your state of residence
> 3. Make sure all parties concerned with your finances know you'll be using your loans for living expenses
> 4. Make sure you only pay tuition and as few other fees as possible. No meal plan, no housing, no gym - and make sure before you apply that your school will be the cheapest possible.


I tried 2 year college, not 4. May be there is difference, I know nothing about the system. I wish I did, because I am homeless and I do make 0 on taxes and I've being official ny resident for many years. But the manhattan community colledge told me I am likely to get all tuition covered.(no loans, all financial aid) And then I though what's the fucking point, I didn't really mean to go to the fuckin college, I just wanted money


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

marmar said:


> I tried 2 year college, not 4. May be there is difference, I know nothing about the system. I wish I did, because I am homeless and I do make 0 on taxes and I've being official ny resident for many years. But the manhattan community colledge told me I am likely to get all tuition covered.(no loans, all financial aid) And then I though what's the fucking point, I didn't really mean to go to the fuckin college, I just wanted money



It should work at 2 year college as well - in fact, I've heard confirmed reports of people doing it upstate where I'm from. Everything about the NY systems is easier and more friendly upstate - I'm sure the big city officials are aware of this way to get money.


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

I own woodlands fishery in uk, I will let people pitch a tent and squat for a small fee , I’ve also been down many other roads in life including squat raves in London but it’s not a nice scene, I am currently looking for crew aboard my sealine 410 statesman to ngo squat an uninhabited island in south croatia, lawfully under national meaning means living as if the owner has no right to that land. So, if a large enough community apears on this beautyful UNINHABITED island and create something 110% self suficient. Farming and creating borders factors a lot into a case of law. If that and a little more can be done, an island can be claimed successfully and given back to the residents, like mahana in New Zealand

Anyone is welcome to contact me for more details, the project is in motion


----------



## Beegod Santana

Land is cheap as hell as long as you don't mind being in the middle of nowhere and not having water or power. Find a acre or two for a couple of grand in a part of the country you can tolerate, drop a shitty camper, grab a chainsaw and get to work.


----------



## DuHastMich

junkpolecat99 said:


> Can you explain the difference between tax sale and a title to the land, please?



*Tax sales* are held usually once a year in every U.S. county to help collect owed taxes.

Once the sale (in auction format, most usually) is done, the winner would have paid the taxes, plus whatever excess money they bid above the parcel's sale amount known as a 'surplus'. (eg: taxes on a parcel you bought were $300 but you won the auction at $400 - surplus is $100).

A tax sale gives you a tax certificate, and places a lien on the property. This certificate pays the bearer 'x' amount of interest per month.

You must hold this tax certificate for an 'x' number of days or years, known as a cool off period (average is usually 1-2 years).

If nobody (i.e. property owner) pays the taxes you just paid during this 'cool off', you can pay another fee and get a Commissioner's or Treasurer's deed. That deed will be free and clear of ANY liens (essentially known as a 'perfect title'). Unless, of course, you owe Federal Taxes or a shitload of child support. 

They suggest you pay all taxes during this period of time, too. You'll get them back if the property is reclaimed.

In certain cases, there will be shit wrong with the title or the previous owner's bullshit will stick on the title. You then can basically foreclose on the new property, or get an attorney to 'quiet' the title.

*A title to the land* is just as it sounds - a free title to the land.

I bought a tax certificate in Colorado in November. Sucks balls because I have to wait 3 years by Colorado law in order to get the Commissioner's Deed...but I am also earning 11% interest a month.


----------



## Wildheit

Hallo there!, land and houses?

Cheap land and stone ruins/houses in Galicia, northern Spain (Europe) in the townships of Ortigueira and Mañon, some homesteading/ back to the land/ off the grid/ anarchist based projects already starting in the area. Coast, beach, forest and mountain come together. Local population old and dying out, foreign people moving in. A place to resettle from an animal/eco-friendly, local economy, self-sufficient approach.

We inherited some land in this area and moved in 5 years ago, after extensive travel through europe and touring with our band, me and several friends repopulated the area, we work on the land and house, got some horses rescued from a shelter plus our dogs, host punk shows of touring bands, try to be on the road to self-sufficiency if we will ever achieve it. now we are setting up a local collective to help people interested in setting up self-sufficient communities providing aid in different matters, from language barriers, legal aid on purchases of land, forest management...

Its amazing to see how this kind of areas die out, local young people move to the city and old people just pass away and everything gets abandoned or for sale...

come visit us!


----------



## japanarchist

Wildheit said:


> Hallo there!, land and houses?
> 
> Cheap land and stone ruins/houses in Galicia, northern Spain (Europe) in the townships of Ortigueira and Mañon, some homesteading/ back to the land/ off the grid/ anarchist based projects already starting in the area. Coast, beach, forest and mountain come together. Local population old and dying out, foreign people moving in. A place to resettle from an animal/eco-friendly, local economy, self-sufficient approach.
> 
> We inherited some land in this area and moved in 5 years ago, after extensive travel through europe and touring with our band, me and several friends repopulated the area, we work on the land and house, got some horses rescued from a shelter plus our dogs, host punk shows of touring bands, try to be on the road to self-sufficiency if we will ever achieve it. now we are setting up a local collective to help people interested in setting up self-sufficient communities providing aid in different matters, from language barriers, legal aid on purchases of land, forest management...
> 
> Its amazing to see how this kind of areas die out, local young people move to the city and old people just pass away and everything gets abandoned or for sale...
> 
> come visit us!


That sounds amazing!


----------



## Loony Bin

junkpolecat99 said:


> What region do you prefer living at? Have you ever been to the Dancing Rabbit place in Missouri? One of my high school buddies is building his own house on their land trust. If you decide that you might be interested in Michigan, there is a lot of cheap land in Flint and it's a pretty cool place with a good music scene - or Detroit too. I would like to start some sort of cooperative that's similar to the University of Chicago's cooperative network that takes non-students and people of all ages. It could be a hostel as well. Those are my ideas and goals.
> 
> Here is a link for the Gennessee County Land Bank where you can buy property or houses for only $100: http://www.thelandbank.org/residential.asp


This site is Fucking awesome


----------

